# Suche älteres Kinder-Pc-Spiel aus den 90er Jahren



## Gwendolyn88 (21. Dezember 2014)

*Suche älteres Kinder-Pc-Spiel aus den 90er Jahren*

Hallo 

Ich bin schon seit langer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Pc-Spiel das ich als Kind ein paarmal gespielt haben.

In diesem Spiel fährt man mit einem Fahrstuhl in einem Hochhaus verschiedene Stockwerke (ca 5-6) ab . Auf jedem Stockwerk kann man andere Dinge machen, z.B.: Landschaften mit vorgegebenen Formen zeichnen, Comics selber malen u.s.w. . Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass man aus irgendeinem Grund in einem Stockwerk nicht halten konnte, ich glaube es war der 3. Stock.

Wenn man in den Keller oder auf den Dachboden fuhr, war es stockdunkel und ab und zu sah man eine gruselige Gestalt über den Bilschirm huschen 

Das Spiel war in 2D  und kunterbunt wie ein Comic gehalten. Das letzte Mal habe ich es ca. 1998 gespielt.

Ich würde mich wirklich wahnsinnig freuen wenn einem von euch dieses Spiel bekannt vorkommen würde und derjenieg sogar wüsste wie das Spiel heißt.

Liebe Grüße


----------

